# Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH



## sbE (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute zum Jiggen von GuFi's zwischen 15 und 20 cm. Außerdem solle die Rute Wobbler bis 50 oder 60 Gramm verkraften.

Da ich bereits mit einer anderen Yasei-Rute (Aori) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, überlege ich nun bei dieser Serie zu bleiben.

Fischt jemand von euch die Shad Jigging in H (oder XH)? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute und deren Köderspektrum?


----------



## pikehunter (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Ich hatte die H-Version bei meinem Dealer in der Hand.
Machte mir einen schöne straffen Eindruck. Harter, schneller Blank für einen kompromisslosen Anhieb. Sollte für dein Vorhaben
gut geeignet sein. Die XH-Version (WG=100gr) ist eher ein Fall für die Bodden meiner Meinung nach. Ich selber überlege noch ob für mich nicht doch die M-Version (WG=60gr) in Frage kommt.

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Ich habe mir von den 3 Yasei Shad Tyen mal 2 genau angeguckt im Laden, und neben eine auch dort vorrätige Yasei Aspius 3m 7-28g gepackt, natürlich auch geschwungen usw. 

Was mir auffiel:

(--) saufette (große) Ringe auf den Shads, im Vergleich zu leichteren und längeren Aspius schwippen die extrem auf, d.h. bei Bewegung ist die Rute sehr träge, Spitze bleibt erstmal stehen, und dann schwingt sie sehr nach.
Das ist übrigens auch bei den Uli Beyer Baitjigger gegeben, mit einer H habe ich es desgleichen ausprobiert und war dadurch schon sensibilisiert, das hat mir auch überhaupt nicht gefallen, als das die Rute durch die Ringmasse schon mal sehr schwippig ist.

(-) Der Durchmesser mitten am Einsteckzapfen ist für die Klasse sehr niedrig, und zwar merklich unter dem der danebengelegten 3m Aspius (8.2mm) und damit auch höstens so dick wie bei der 2.7m Aspius (8mm). 
Die beiden Aspius fische ich nun recht lange, intensiv, und finde den Blank und die Leistung sehr gut.

Ich hatte mir gerade eine dazu auch vergleichbare Skeletor Pro (3.Serie mit dem Gruselgriff) 2.7m 20-70g bestellt, kostet sogar einiges weniger 
Die hat ein schöne Spitze, aber auch ein zu dünnes Handteil, wobei das noch stärker (Zapfen=9.3mm, wird nach unten aber nur noch überhaupt 1mm mehr |bigeyes) als bei Yasei Shad ausfällt. Und schwippt zu sehr, knickt auch zu sehr im Handteil ein unter Last. 
Das sind die Fakten.

Noch dazu gesagt: Vergleichgrundlage in der Bewertung ist für mich neben den leichteren Aspius z.B. eine CMW SS2 (die normale 2.7m -85g, Zapfen 9.1mm)

Jetzt Ruten als taktile Gufierstecken einsetzen zu wollen, die erstens sehr fett beringt sind, und dann recht dünne Handteile haben, die nicht wie ein Besenstiel stehen -- da wage ich starke Bedenken anzumelden. 
Wenn man sie aus dem Boot hängt und einen Wobbler hinterher zieht, ist es dagegen vlt. sogar genau passend.

Andererseits werden einige Ruten davon ja auch gerne gefischt, auch gelobt. Das kann nun auch am Angler liegen, z.B. er kennt keine anderen besseren, oder für die eingesetzte Methode reicht das aus oder passt ihm.

Daher finde ich diese Frage sehr gut:


sbE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fischt jemand von euch die Shad Jigging in H (oder XH)? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute und deren Köderspektrum?



Bei den bisher wenigen Berichten überhaupt, ich schaue schon über 1/2 Jahr, ist mir in einem anderen Thread aufgefallen, dass Taxidermist #h sowas fischt, und bisher noch nichts dazu berichtet hat! :m


----------



## sbE (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

hmmm..soweit ich weiß zählen die Baitjigger zu dem Besten was man sich zum Jiggen kaufen kann. Habe zumindest noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört. 

Und bezüglich dem Blank...der Blank der Greys Prowla soll auch recht filigran sein und diese Rute hat unterm Strich auch einen (sehr) guten Ruf.

Ich weiß daher nicht so recht wie ich zu diesen Negativ-Punkten stehen soll!?

Da helfen nur echte Praxiserfahrungen...also raus mit euch ihr Yasei-Angler!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich weiß daher nicht so recht wie ich zu diesen Negativ-Punkten stehen soll!?


Ich aber, und da mußt einfach mal auf meine zigjährig lange Erfahrung und einem gerüttelt Maß mehr Wissen vertrauen. :m
Unter Shad Jigging H/XH sind -80g u. -100g Shimano-Ruten verzeichnet, die ja eigentlich 23er GuFis in allen Lebenslagen befördern können sollten. 
Referenzen zu Ruten, die das wirklich können gibt es ja nun, auch gute Threads im Forum.



sbE schrieb:


> Da helfen nur echte Praxiserfahrungen...also raus mit euch ihr Yasei-Angler!


Wenn es die denn gibt bzw. brauchbar wären bzw, denn irgendwie vernünftig quantisiert, wenigstens einigermaßen qualifiziert, was geht damit und was nicht? 
Schreibt mal was ... 

Zur Erinnerung: Fische fangen kann man auch mit einem alten Glasfaserstecken ... oder mit dem Haselnussstecken vom Baum. 
Wer sich dagegen eine Ausgabe von >150 EUR für eine zudem noch spezialisierte Rute antun will, hat ja meist mehr vor.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*



> Bei den bisher wenigen Berichten überhaupt, ich schaue schon über 1/2  Jahr, ist mir in einem anderen Thread aufgefallen, dass Taxidermist #h sowas fischt, und bisher noch nichts dazu berichtet hat! :m


@Nordlichtangler,dass stimmt auch,aber zum ersten, bisher erst einen Tag lang, zum zweiten, ist es die 2,70 mh (40-60gr.),wie ich nun festellen musste!Die Rute hat sich mein Angellehrling gekauft, der es dann noch geschafft hat durch die Prüfung zu fallen und im Mai wiederholen soll.
So lange "muss" ich den Stock jetzt testen!
Im Unterschied zur H und XH Variante(6 Ringe), hat die mh 7 Alconite Zweistegringe (Leitring Dreisteg).
Am Testag habe ich Lunkercity shaker 6" und 20cm hairy mary mit 21-28gr.Köpfen gefischt,wobei dann in der Kombination auch beim 28er Kopf die Grenze nach oben erreicht ist.Als Wobbler habe ich einen 39gr. Suxxes Tiefläufer gefischt,der richtig Druck macht,dieser war gut zu führen und genau wie die Gummis zu beschleunigen, ohne das die Rute überlastet wirkte.
Diese Gewichte lassen sich einwandfrei fischen!
Das Anjiggen geht perfekt,schnell und von einem "schwippen" habe ich definitiv nichts bemerkt!
Bemerkenswert ist das Rückgrad der Rute,beim trocken biegen am Spitzenring biegt sich nur höchstens das vordere Viertel, bei mehr Druck allenfalls bis zum ersten Drittel!
Die den Yasei Ruten nachgesagte Kopflastgkeit,war vernachläßgbar und
mit einer 4000er Biomaster (295gr.), war die Rute ausreichend ausbalanciert. Ich würde bei dieser wunderbar leichten Rute jedenfalls nicht die teuren Ausgleichsgewichte kaufen (mein Novize auch nicht)!
Der Griff kam mir Anfangs etwas dünn vor,aber nach ein paar Minuten fischen,finde ich, er passt zur Rute.
Zum Schluß noch habe ich einen 95er Hecht (7,5kg) gefangen.
Die Rute war absolut unbeeindruckt, durch das enorme Rückgrad war der
Fisch in etwa 30 Sekunden im Boot und war schon tot, bevor er überhaupt gemerkt hat,dass er gefangen war!
Ich fische sonst eine Antares H (20-50gr) und die hat schon Rückgrad,aber der Yasei-Stock ist nochmal eine Steigerung in der Disziplin!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Klasse Bericht #6, sogar mit Referenzrute, danke!


----------



## sbE (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Von mir auch Danke. Auch andersweitig ist zu lesen, dass diese Ruten offensichtlich sehr realistische WG-Angaben haben (im Gegensatz zu den Speed- und Beastmasters dieser Welt). In gewissem Maße kann ich das auch von meiner Aori 7-13 behaupten, wobei diese auch 2-3 gr halbwegs ordentlich wirft....aber ok, dass ist natürlich ein ganz anderer Einsatzzweck.

Von daher scheidet wohl wirklich die XH komplett für mein Vorhaben aus.

Aber 6" Shaker ist schonmal das richtige Stichwort. Das wäre auch einer meiner Favoriten. Wobei halt die Extreme bei 20cm Gufi und 55-60 gr Wobbler liegen werden (16cm Westin Platypus, 19cm 4 Play z.B.).


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*



> Aber 6" Shaker ist schonmal das richtige Stichwort. Das wäre auch einer meiner Favoriten. Wobei halt die Extreme bei 20cm GuFi und 55-60 gr Wobbler liegen werden (16cm Westin Platypus, 19cm 4 Play z.B.).



In dem Bereich wird die H wohl die richtige Rute für dich sein!
Und wie du sagst, scheint die WG-Angabe tatsächlich bei der shad jigging
zuzutreffen.
Leider konnte ich noch nicht testen wie es nach unten raus aussieht,aber
ich nehme an, dass da auch die WG-Angabe realistisch ist,zumindest wenn du noch Ködergefühl haben willst!
Die Ruten sind schon richtig hart und der WG-Bereich ist ja eher schmal!
Die H wird ja als Standard Hechtrute verkauft und die MH als Barsch/Zanderrute, wobei ich den Einsatz auf Barsch da nicht sehe,vielleicht Großbarsch!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

@Taxidermist
Kennst Du eigentlich die 2.70m Yasei Aspius WG-Angabe 7-28g (=sehr unrealistisch) ?
Mir kommt bei nochmaligem Lesen deines Berichtes mit der 40-60g Shad es so vor, als wenn du eine nur anders beringte Aspius gefischt hast. 
Der Eindruck von den verbauten Blanks beim Nebeneinanderlegen war auch so. 
Ich glaube kaum, das jemand die nackten Blanks unterscheiden könnte.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*



> Kennst Du eigentlich die 2.70m Yasei Aspius WG-Angabe 7-28g (=sehr unrealistisch) ?


Nein,die kenne ich nicht!
Aber wenn ich das nächste mal im Laden bin,so werde ich die mal vergleichen.Von der unrealistischen WG-Angabe der Aspius habe ich aber schon gehört.
Wenn es aber der gleiche Blank ist und der Shade-jigging Blank mit 40-60gr.angegeben ist,so ist das jedenfalls realistisch.
Jedenfalls kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,das mit der Rute untehalb von etwa 20gr.Ködergewicht noch viel Ködergefühl vorhanden ist(Gummi).
Einen Rapala clackin rap von 25gr.war deutlich zu spüren,aber der macht
auch mehr Aktion als ein Gummi am leichten Kopf.
Derzeit ist mir aber auch zu kalt um da weiter zu testen,in meinem Kahn
ist Eis und darauf 20cm Schnee! Wird also ein bischen dauern, bis ich die Fische wieder belästige!

Jürgen


----------



## riverboy (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Hallo an alle Boardies !

Habe zwar die bisherigen Beiträge gelesen, stelle aber trotzdem die Frage ob jemand konkrete Erfahrung, vielleicht sogar am Peenestrom oder Bodden, mit der *Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging XH, 2,70 m, WG 60-100 g *hat ?. 
Mitte  Juli fahre ich für eine Woche nach Mölschow zum Peenestrom (siehe  Beitrag 2405 im Forum PLZ 1, Peenestrom und habe vor überwiegend mit Guffis  aber auch zu angeln. Zum Zanderangeln werde  ich voraussichtlich die Shimano Yasei Aspius  WG 7-28 g (altes Modell,  also realistisch Wg viel höher) mit der Shimano Stradic Rolle einsetzen.
Zum Hechtangeln, dachte ich mir, muß schon ein etwas schwereres Geschütz ran und überlege jetzt die *Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging XH *zu kaufen*,* als eine Stufe über der Yasei Aspius sozusagen*. *Für welche Guffi-Größe, bzw. Jigkopfgewicht und Gesamtgewicht ist der Einsatz dieser Rute sinnvoll ?Hab die Rute schon mal im Laden in der Hand gehabt: Verabeitung, die robusten Doppelstegringe, Möglichkeit zum Balancegewichtusw*.*haben mir sehr gut gefallen*...:vik:

*Gruß riverboy* #h
*


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Hier steht noch etwas zur XH:

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/pinn_bericht_065_yasei_shad_jigging.html

Alternativ solltest du dir vielleicht auch die Biomaster Select Shad ansehen:

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/pinn_bericht_078_Biomaster_Select_Shad.html

Jürgen


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*

Kumpel von mir angelt die Rute und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## riverboy (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging H/XH*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier steht noch etwas zur XH:
> 
> http://www.bodden-angeln.de/pinn_bericht_065_yasei_shad_jigging.html
> 
> ...


Danke für die links !#6

habe auch schon die Biomaster Select Shad in Erwägung gezogen, vielleicht hat der Händler beide, dann habe ich den direkten Vergleich (wenigstens "trocken"). 

Gruß riverboy


----------

